# Acupuncture experiences



## Mike (May 10, 2003)

Can you relay any positive/negative experiences using acupuncture?  

I am 41 years old and suffer from many aches and pains from karate and twice a week soccer.   Bad back, bruised ribs, strained groin, achilles tendonitis, sore knee.  YIKES!!!

Acupunture has been suggested to me.  I am willing to give it a try, but I hope that I can find more info here.


----------



## Chuck (May 10, 2003)

I had tendonitis so severe in my left arm that I had to quit playing the guitar for almost 7 yrs. I had accupuncture treatments for 6 or 8 week, plus some exerciises that the accupuncturist ( a 2nd dan in TKD, currently studying BaGua) and it WORKED. I'm a believer.

It's been about 2 yrs and the tendonitis has not recurred to any great degree.

Chuck


----------



## yilisifu (May 11, 2003)

As an acupuncturst, I'd recommend giving it a try!


----------



## chufeng (May 11, 2003)

1991...bad sciatic pain...orthopedic physician: no help...chiropractor: made it worse...after two acupuncture treatments I was running 3 miles/day...

1991...allergies to pollen...really miserable symptoms (had it from the age of ten)...3 acupuncture treatments...no more problems with pollen allergies...

Do it!!!

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## dearnis.com (May 11, 2003)

Agreed.  Just make sure you are seeing a legit practitioner.  There are now shorty courses for MDs looking to pre-empt the the alternative treatments...2-4 weeks here is your cert and your needles...


----------



## yilisifu (May 11, 2003)

Yes.  Sadly, most MD's who claim to perform acupuncture have taken a quickie crash-course, usually for referred pain only.

Look for an acupuncturist who does just that (and perhaps massage therapy or herbology as well)......


----------



## chufeng (May 11, 2003)

> most MD's who claim to perform acupuncture have taken a quickie crash-course



The very same physicians who claim that acupuncture would have died if not for the British and French...
The whole metaphysical principles behind traditional acupuncture are so foreign to Western medicine, I don't see how a four, six, or eight week course adequtely prepares an MD to do acupuncture.
They certainly do not get training in the traditional methods of diagnosis, to include pulse reading.

In other words, be careful who you choose to do your acupuncture...check their training.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Kirk (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *In other words, be careful who you choose to do your acupuncture...check their training.*




How do you do that?

Typically, how long does accupunturist training take?

Are there schools set up?  How does one go and get legitimate
training?


----------



## cdhall (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *How do you do that?
> 
> Typically, how long does accupunturist training take?
> ...



I think in Texas all accupuncturists are supposed to be Licensed but in the Phone book there are listings for Certified/Licensed and non-certified... probably just a yellow page error.  But how do you tell if your Accupuncturist is a good one?

I have enough trouble trying to find an MD or Dentist that I like. I probably could use help there too.

Is there any "test or question" you ask an accupuncturist to see if they are any good.  I met an Chiropractor/Accupuncturist/Massage therapist at a Tournament recently.  He seemed nice enough, but sort of "ditzy."  He says he can help me but I'm not sure I want to keep my appointment.


There is at least one school here in Austin that offers 2 Degrees, a Bachelor's and a Masters I think.  It is like $35/$50,000 to take the courses.  I guess i could ask them for a referral.


----------



## chufeng (May 11, 2003)

There are 3, 4, and 5 year programs...there is also a 6 or 7 year apprenticeship program offered in Chicago...

How do you check?
Ask to see their certificate...write down the school name and see if it's a legitimate school...states that allow lay acupuncturists to practice (those who are not MDs, but had traditional training) will certify the practitioners...ask to see their certification (I think you can verify its authenticity by calling the certifying board).

Acupuncture is not a panacea...it has limitations as does Western medicine, so for certain conditions, you may want to see an acupuncturist; and for other conditions, you would best be served by a Western MD or DO...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## chufeng (May 11, 2003)

Doug,

Where in Texas do you live?
I had my sciatica treated in San Antonio...
A Chinese acupuncturist on the far West side of town...outside of the 510 loop...

chufeng


----------



## chufeng (May 11, 2003)

I meant loop 410...

Here is the guy I went to:

Lius Acupuncture
6502 Bandera Rd # 108
San Antonio, TX 78238 
(210) 647-1305 

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Jill666 (May 11, 2003)

Run, do not walk, to a good acupuncturist.

I found mine through a friend who went to this guy. (Yan Jin). He is in Chinatown, Boston. I'd guess asking around, checking licensure, and years of experience would be the best ways of finding out who is good. 

Mine alleviated the pain I live with daily (TMJD) after 8 treatments, and I found the treatments to be wonderfully calming as well. In fact, I'd fall asleep on the table, then nap on the subway on the way home afterwards. 

The treatments usually can't cure the problem, but can ease the pain and also improve circulation to the area, promoting healing. (Yilisifu will know more). I needed agressive medical intervention as well, but couldn't tolerate the treatment until some of the pain and inflammation had been reduced. Acupunture did that for me.

I'm one of those who don't mind needles, but even so those used in acupunture are tiny! Nothing to fear, no pain.


----------



## Kirk (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *I meant loop 410...
> 
> Here is the guy I went to:
> ...



Is it a chinese guy? Chang or Wang or something like that?


----------



## chufeng (May 11, 2003)

Liu's

Liu is his last name, and yes he's Chinese...
That last post kind of looked like I misspelled Luis, sorry...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Chris from CT (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *How do you do that?...
> 
> Are there schools set up?  How does one go and get legitimate
> training? *



Acupuncture laws vary from state to state, but in general find someone who is certified by National Certification Commission for Acupuncure and Oriental Medicine (NCCAOM).  (http://www.nccaom.org/)  Most states use the NCCAOM exam as part of their requirement to practice acupuncture within a given state.  These are the guys who give the notorious "National Board Exam."  

To find a NCCAOM certified acupuncturist you can go to...
http://www.nccaom.org/find.htm

As far as finding a school to learn acupuncture , you would want to go to The Accreditation Commission for Acupuncture and Oriental Medicine (ACAOM) website. (http://www.acaom.org/)
This is from their website...



> The Accreditation Commission for Acupuncture and Oriental Medicine (ACAOM) is a private, not-for-profit organization founded in 1982 by the Council of Colleges of Acupuncture and Oriental Medicine and the American Association of Oriental Medicine.   Recognized by the U.S. Department of Education as a specialized and professional accrediting agency, ACAOMs primary purposes are to establish comprehensive educational and institutional requirements for acupuncture and Oriental medicine programs, and to accredit programs and institutions that meet these requirements.  As an independent agency, the Commission's decisions are not subject to review or change by any outside organization or regulatory body.



To find a ACAOM school go to...
http://www.acaom.org/SchoolistNov2001.htm

I hope this helped.  
Take care


----------



## dearnis.com (May 11, 2003)

as for how you check.. a good acupuncturist should be able to tell you the problem without you explaining what is wrong.  They should ask some general questions, get a feel for who you are and how you love, check you pulses, and so on.


----------



## chufeng (May 11, 2003)

> get a feel for who you are and how you love



As Tina Turner would say, "What's love got to do with it?"

Don't you hate those kind of typos?
The I is right next to the O...it makes us two fingered typers a bit frustrated... 

chufeng


----------



## cdhall (May 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *Doug,
> 
> Where in Texas do you live?
> chufeng *



Austin, TX.
I will be in town on Sat May 17th for Mr. LaBounty.  Both he and Mr. Swan have some knowledge.  I know Mr. Swan has been practicing Accupuncture for over 20years.  I don't have anything wrong now. My original symptoms are gone.  Strange.  But I may speak with them both anyway.
Thanks.  PM me if you like. I may PM you later.
:asian:


----------



## chufeng (May 11, 2003)

Austin is a great town (city)...
One of the larger Asian communities in TX...

I don't live in San Antonio anymore, though...I live in Puyallup, WA.

If you're ever up this way, contact me.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Jill666 (May 12, 2003)

Yeah, I remeber that, checking pulses and looking at my tongue as diagnostic tools. Also a lot of questions about moods, diet, exercise, etc. 

Somehow I didn't think of Texas having a big Asian community- can't think why not, though. :shrug:


----------



## Kirk (May 12, 2003)

Houston has an even larger Asian population.


----------



## dearnis.com (May 12, 2003)

love, live, same difference.....
If you think my typos are funny you should see my handwriting!
Chad


----------



## arnisador (Mar 4, 2004)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...s_usatoday/acupuncturessecretbloodflowtobrain



> Acupuncture on pain-relief points cuts blood flow to key areas of the brain within seconds, providing the clearest explanation to date for how the ancient technique might relieve pain and treat addictions, a Harvard scientist reports today.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 6, 2004)

At the behest of family and relatives, I tried out acupuncture on my earlobes.  It is said this Chinese acupuncturist is a top rated, excellent one, recommended by my aunt. (The acupuncturist is a physician from China, but had not been in the USA too long, just long enough to get licensed and run her practice in USA).  Supposedly, the nerve damage in my ears that caused my deafness could be fixed by acupuncture.  Needless to say, after eight weeks of treatment, I'm still as deaf as ever.

- Ceicei


----------



## lhommedieu (Mar 20, 2004)

Re. Acupuncture experiences:

I've made some new additions to my website:  http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze4fs8i/acupuncture_index.htm

Included is some information about how Chinese medicine is conceived to treat sports and martial arts related injuries.  There are also links to Thai massage and martial arts sites.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------

